#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Make picture larger when clicked

## Jacc

I want to have a smaller sized picture that will become full sized when I click it. How do I do that?

----------


## kev_

You could try something like this



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


In the attached workbook select the image and then *{CTRL} k* toggles between 2 sizes

----------


## Jacc

So it is VBA eh? While I am fairly fluent in VBA I am also fairly lazy. I thought PowerPoint would have some built in feature for this. 

As for now I tried with hyperlinks and it is easy to implement but the delay when loading the image from web is a no-go for my presentation. I think I'll try and save them in a folder and hyperlink.
Or maybe I can put the images on separate extra slides in the end and link to those? Hmm.

Still, I appreciate that you took the time to answer. Thanks.  :Smilie:

----------


## kev_

Or you may be able to do something with:

Animations \ Add Animation \ Emphasis \ Grow Shrink

ShrinkGrow.jpg

see attached file
run slideshow
click on image

----------


## kev_

I tried to PM you, but you have been bad with your housekeeping  :EEK!:   :Smilie: 




> Jacc has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------


## Jacc

Sorry, I tidied up my mailbox a bit now.  :Smilie:

----------


## Florence27

Do I have to apply code for that. Just like @kev says we can do with Grow/Shrink. May be with code we can preview the actual size, not an effect. Isn't that @kev?

----------

